# USB wall outlets?



## the kid68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Has anyone installed these USB wall outlets, that has both USB ports and standard electrical sockets? If so is there anything special you have to do, I.E. replace breakers or put new breakers since?


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Nothing special, they have a transformer inside for the USB. Just install and use whichever plug you need. The plug will be rated the same as a standard residential wall plug.


----------



## the kid68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks I appreciate it.


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

What are they used for?


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

they allow a direct connection for phone or other usb powered device and allows charging without the big converter one would usually see. You use a usb phone cord like you would with a computer. Its cleaner and allows any phone cord with a usb to be used so it can be cheaper too. Bare cords are usually cheaper than cords with the transformer. These plugs come in many shapes and configurations that fit where a normal outlet will.


----------



## dbmet (Jun 19, 2013)

Just installed 2 of these and they work great so far.. Nothing special needed..


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

They were talking about a new usb port come out and there is no upsidedown on TV the other nite..so heads up ///////// from some one that ain't too comp savee


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=109&cp_id=10907&cs_id=1090701&p_id=9195&seq=1&format=2

I installed one of these


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

We just put one near the bar in our kitchen. Very convient, we have used the slow cooker, blender and food processer all while charging phones with no issues.


----------

